# Rattle on left and right door area



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

From the door pillar, no, but at low speeds, there was a rattle from the front of my car.

I had the tie rods replaced as outlined in a TSB, and it was gone.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

It is in both doors rite under the lock thing that pops up and down. The rattle stops when I push on the panel. Ill deal with it whenever I take to the dealer for something else, I don't think its worth the trip by itself.


----------



## cruzemuse (Nov 18, 2018)

Terri C said:


> It is in both doors rite under the lock thing that pops up and down. The rattle stops when I push on the panel. Ill deal with it whenever I take to the dealer for something else, I don't think its worth the trip by itself.


2017 Hatch LT. Similar rattle noise from the doors. A thin layer of silicone grease on the door seals fixed it for me.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Interesting. I'll have to try that.


----------

